# How much for breeding charges?



## horsesandhoofprints (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has had a buck that they let other people bring their does to be bred with and how much do you usually charge? I have a ND buck that I just use for my 4 does and wouldn't mind maybe letting him be used by friends or people who don't have a buck. (providing they have a CAE free herd. Just did my first round of CAE testing on my herd and everyone's negative. Whoop, WHOOP!!) But I have no idea what I should charge. He is registered and I didn't know how much that should increase/change the price rather than a buck who isn't registered. Thanks!!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have allowed "driveway" breedings a few times and I think I charged $20 or $30. You have to know your market, too. If you have great bloodlines that are desired, $50 wouldn't be too much.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't have a buck, so my girls go on driveway "dates." Registered purebred Nubian bucks are $50 to $75 per doe, with 2 free retries.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to charge (don't do outside breeding anymore, just for friends) I'd charge $50 per doe, if it was one of my best bucks, I'd charge $75 per doe. But it's all in the area and what the bloodlines and demand are.
If I were to allow outside breeding again, I'd want to see current CAE, CL, Johnes, and Q-Fever tests. But I'm a bit on the paranoid side 
I allowed one retry. I've never had one of my bucks not settle a doe on the first time, so after two, I suspect the doe.

Congrats on the negative tests!


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

I paid $150 to breed a doe off farm...she stayed 2 months and didn't get bred! The lady sold off her herd shortly after that. I paid for the CAE test for the doe before hand too. Yes, it was a ridiculous price but the only option for a registered nubian buck up here. So, supply and demand for your area may allow you to ask more or less for a breeding. 

I would look into it...if you can't find anyone with registered stock I would use the standard for dog breeding and horse breeding which is about half what you would charge for a baby animal of that kind. If your young stock sells for $200, charge $100.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

There's a huge difference, though, between a driveway breeding and leaving your goat there for 2 months. I don't think that $150 is at all exorbitant when you consider that she was caring for your goat during that entire time.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

No, your absolutely right...she actually charges $150 plus $2.00 per day board...I brought the feed and she used her own hay. We just called it even when it was all done even though I didn't get any kids out of it. 

But my point is that I think it's an entirely fair price considering I couldn't buy a goat of that caliber for less than $400 and that, even a driveway moment can yield multiple kids. AND if you have a breed that noone else can offer in your area people should feel fine paying at least half of what one kid would cost. 

It's expensive to keep a buck! Not to mention stinky and that fencing needs to be up to the task. That's why you have people coming to you instead of owning their own buck and they should feel fine paying for all you put up with during the course of the year that leaves them free to enjoy their does.

Just a thought!

Dona Davis
Purebred Nubians
Vermont


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

When I bred my girls last fall the lady I used had two very nice bucks that she let me chose from and she charged me $50 per doe plus $1-2 per day she kept them depending on whether or not I brought their food. They stayed for 23 days so it costed me $146 to bred them because I took their feed up there. But I had another woman whom I had bought my first doe from tell me she would let me use her buck for $250!!!! And believe me he wasn't a quality buck at all!! She knew that I was new and was taking advantage of my lack of knowledge luckily I had 10 months to learn before breeding season came around. good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

EmyAcres said:


> When I bred my girls last fall the lady I used had two very nice bucks that she let me chose from and she charged me $50 per doe plus $1-2 per day she kept them depending on whether or not I brought their food. They stayed for 23 days so it costed me $146 to bred them because I took their feed up there. But I had another woman whom I had bought my first doe from tell me she would let me use her buck for $250!!!! And believe me he wasn't a quality buck at all!! She knew that I was new and was taking advantage of my lack of knowledge luckily I had 10 months to learn before breeding season came around. good luck!


Wow, people like that should not be in the goat business. Glad you didn't go for it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## Blunderosa (Aug 14, 2008)

I raise Nigerian Dwarf goats and thought I would offer a little different perspective.
We have 4 bucks, 3 are $100 stud fee and my Dawnland Tabby's Halifax son is $200 stud fee.
Now, before your eyes start rolling back into your head and you start gasping for breath.....I have a high stud fee on him to weed out the does that come to us. 
When my phone does ring, I find out if
1. They have sheep
2. If their goat came from a sale barn
3. What breeder the goat came from
4. If they are CAE free
I require a recent CAE test result before they unload the goat. Now I keep copies of the test results.
The stud fee is paid up front. I keep the does through the first cycle and if they don't come in again in 4 weeks, I either send them home as bred or the owner has the option of getting them ultrasounded. 
I don't charge a per day fee, but I do require that you bring a bale or bag of whatever hay your goat is used to eating so I can mix it with ours to get your goat used to what we feed. While your goat is here, they get free choice minerals, kelp, weekly deworming with herbal dewormer. She is treated like she is one of ours. 
I will negotiate on the stud fee of the $200 buck if you have an SG or Champion doe. I want to breed the highest quality does that I can. Anything less than $100 stud fee just isn't worth it for me to have your doe here. These are the reasons:
Twice a day feeding
PEN CLEANING
Handling for various reasons (ultrasounds, escape artists, milking, etc.)
Some sneaky does I have to get up in the middle of the night to see who's getting bred.
Paperwork....everyone leaves with the proper paperwork when they pick up their doe.
Support...I am often on the phone for hours with a new goat owner during labor, etc

Did I mention we have 100% conception rate two years in a row?


----------

